# Walk in The Park Peterborough



## 799roger (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I am in the process of arranging a walk in the park next year in the Central Park Peterborough on Sunday 19th July 2009, this will be the first time anything top do with a walk in the park has ever happened in Peterborough, the City Council are keen as is the park ranger and they have asked if it might become an annual event, the question is are there enough people with diabetes who would volunteer to help in such an event, I am on my own at the moment it would be very useful to have several people to help, so I put on my begging hat on is there anyone in the Peterborough District or surrounding area willing to help me with this event ????.


----------



## Admin (Nov 13, 2008)

*Diabetic groups...*

Hi Roger - Good for you!
Have you contacted Diabetes UK to see if there is a group in Peterborough that you could approach? Or go to the diabetic (endocrine) unit at the hospital and ask if you could put up a poster in their waiting room - and you GP's? Worth a try?


----------



## H.A.R.D. (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Roger, Unfortunatly I live to far away to help, But the good news is that I organised a Walk In The Park this year in Hasting and had some people who travelled 100 miles to do the walk so I am sure you will find all the helpers you need.  If you need marshals contact you local scout troops as I am sure they would love to help.  If you need any long distance help or hints and advice drop me an e-mail.


----------



## faurfi (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Roger,

I think Peter (with the hat!) lives your way.  Why not contact Sharon Tilllbrook Eastern Regional Manager and ask if she can send him a message?

Sorry I think I am too far away to help!

Keep updating us!

Your friend,
Fiona


----------



## 799roger (Nov 17, 2008)

*thanks for the advice*

Hi All, thanks for the advice, I have been in contact with the local senior schools to see if any Duke of Edinburgh gold award students might like to help, all the emails I sent a read receipt has been sent and also I have been put in contact with the Duke of Edinburgh's award coordinator so things seem to be positive there, I have been in contact with Carol Bisley at Eastern Region and she has been more than supportive, but locally the Diabetes Group number but a few and in reality is not really run on Diabetes UK lines I am going to the meeting tomorrow evening to try and enlighten the group of ?100 to set up a Diabetes UK Peterborough web site that they offer and support with you so wish me luck !!!!!. Roger.


----------



## kojack (Nov 17, 2008)

Hope you are successful Roger.
Wishing you luck.


----------



## Dinah (Nov 20, 2008)

*Walk in the Park*

  Our Group Secretary and I run a Walk each year, short distance round a National Trust House.  We only have Marshalls at the start and finish.  We give out squash and crisps at the end and have about 60 or so walkers (parents and children - and dogs on leads as well as adults.  We seem to raise quite a lot of money from this, and it should be easy to organise - publicity is the key - local press, radio, libraries and anyone you can think of.  It is not specially for people with diabetes.... Good luch


----------



## Martin Rosen (Jan 28, 2009)

We in the Barnet area have organised walks for several years.

Our route is 4 miles, but there is a convinient stopping off / turning point at about 2 miles for those that don't want to do the whole thing.

We have marshalls at the "feeding station" (drink/biscuits) at 2 miles and 4 miles.  At one point they come out of the park, cross a busy road and go back into the park diagnally oposite, so we have a couple of marshalls there to point out the way (and take them across the road !!!).   We also have a couple of people dealing with registration and giving them their medals at the end.

Marshalls can be people who are not actually normally involved with the group, but friends or family who just come out to help.

Our maiin "problem" is publicity.  The local paper say they are not interested because there are so many walks / runs.  The London local radio stations are too large, and obviously something in north London will not interest anyone listening in south London.   We try and spread it through Word of Mouth, and posters where possible.

Martin Rosen
Barnet Voluntary Group


----------

